
Ask HN: So two tiny and speedy browsers today. which? - uptownhr
Today on the front page, NetSurf and Dillo has been voted up. Both offering speed and having a small footprint. Anyone have experience with both of them and can provide some comparison?
======
uptownhr
I guess for starters, netsurf seems to be further along the way. At least has
an installer for most OS.

